# NHS IVF funding



## Brazil (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know if gay couples are eligable for NHS IVF treatment? If so is there a huge waiting list?


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

from what i understand if your pct offers funding then they can't anymore exclude gay couples like they used to. however, i also gather that some get around this by stipulating (a) that you have to have been trying for a year and (b) that you haven't paid privately for treatment prior to applying for funding. both conditions discriminate against gay couples. i'm sure someone on here appealed and was successful, can't remember who. whichever, you should ask the question about whether funding is available and if it is, you'll need to work out how you can get it.

good luck


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

^oh, and i don't know much about waiting lists. sometimes there are waiting lists at private clinics so i imagine there would be one for nhs treatment. and i'm guessing this depends where you are.


----------



## kimmylou_9485 (Apr 7, 2010)

hi,

Sadly me and my gf was turned down as leicestershire pct do not offer IVF on NHS! it is a post code lottery


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

true that^

our pct won't even pay for your std screenings prior to treatment. well, you can get it of course but you can't get written results to take to your clinic unless you pay...


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Getting your results in paper costs most places  i think in manchester its £25

But...better to pay that than the £150 ish a private clinic may charge!!!  

As far as NHS funding goes....its a complete postcode lottery. Check out with your PCT.

k


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

If you have your STD screen at the GUM clinic you usually get an option to collect the results in person or have them sent ot you

Lx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

JJ1 - I've only just noticed you've been matched with an egg donor, huge congrats!! xx


----------



## Hales :) (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Brazil, 
We're not eligible in Solihull either, although all scans (inc. HyCoSy) and bloods have been free


----------



## Fairie (Sep 13, 2009)

I emailed my PCT and was told because I have no fertility problems, (I have endo, but I'm able to 'get' pregnant, so they won't help me) so we're now starting to save for IUI and going private after my 3rd MC in 5 months today


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi fairie, I'm so sorry for your loss, it has been hard enough to cope after only one I can't imagine how you guys must be feeling...

I would definitely get a referral to a recurrant miscarriage clinic and have some tests. Sometimes it's something simple to solve.... You may need some progesterone support etc.. 

Hugs xxx


----------

